# Wanted s/s U-bolts rectangular shape



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I want six or so s/s u-bolts they are to mount on a square section roof bar of about 30mm sides. I can find them easily in the US but not in the UK - any ideas?

M8 or M6 at a pinch


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah you have a problem.

I just did a search, and found nothing useful, so some lateral thinking says, get the round ones, and make them square, a bit of heat would help, just make it square using a vice and the correct size square bar, or get them from the states.

Best I can come up with at the moment, if owt else occurs I'll re-post.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Alternatively, you could get some s/s flat bar 8mm-10mm, drill at the correct distance and use plentifully available s/s bolts, although S/s can be a bitch to drill.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

how about this one

http://www.boltdepot.com/u-bolts.aspx


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> I want six or so s/s u-bolts they are to mount on a square section roof bar of about 30mm sides. I can find them easily in the US but not in the UK - any ideas?
> M8 or M6 at a pinch


Hi Frank,

Shouldnt be a problem, Ian has some I understand, have a chat!

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

not s/s http://www.galvanisedfasteners.co.uk/ecat_itemView.asp?idItem=56&idCategory=26

might get something from here http://www.kellysearch.co.uk/gb-product-9514.html

Sorry I couldn't help more


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

It turns out that Johnscross didn't have what I needed (but many thanks to Peter and Ian for trying) so I'm back to looking again.

This sketch might help all dimensionss are minimum in mm.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Sorry, I haven't anything just like that on file, Frank
If you need the bolts to use Kev_Behr solution try these people:SSbolts
Might be worth contacting them with your drawing.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Hi Frank
Arndale fastenings have a one M 6 x 60 mm x 34 mm if that is any good 0191 4556086

Charlie

Edit. If that's no good maybe one of these can help

http://www.tyneside.com/local/Build...aterials_and_Supplies/Nuts_Bolts_and_Fixings/


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Knew I had seen/used them in the past - it's a boat trailer part!!

U Bolts

These are M10 but the company may know of other suppliers.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

aultymer said:


> Knew I had seen/used them in the past - it's a boat trailer part!!
> 
> U Bolts
> 
> These are M10 but the company may know of other suppliers.


Unfortunately they are zinc plated and the other materials they will be connected to are mild steel. I want to be able to fit and forget


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Frank
You may find something used by an aerial rigger.
If you are lucky B&Q or a tv aerial specialist


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

They are also used in the roofing industry but will be plated or galvanised!
Stainless steel may cause the mild steel bits to 'sacrifice' themselves unless isolated from each other.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

aultymer said:


> They are also used in the roofing industry but will be plated or galvanised!
> Stainless steel may cause the mild steel bits to 'sacrifice' themselves unless isolated from each other.


Would galvanised be better then? I can use galvafroid on any bare steel.


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

Stainless Steel... Marine Chandler is what you need... Do you live on or near the coast, or seek them out on the web.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

I would use galvanised for anything in contact with mild steel. The zinc in the galvanising will sacrifice itself and protect any mild steel nearby. ie it will not only protect the component but its surrounds as well, hence the fitting of huge zinc anodes on ships and other steel structures in salt water.
Stainless steel will accelerate the corrosion on mild steel if in contact, or if an electrolytic path exists, say through water.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Try http://www.flacc.co.uk/products/newCatalogue.asp?ID=63&mode=open&isprod=False and any chandlers I have to agree with aultymer in the cathodic table stainless steel come way down - phosphor bronze is a good material


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Frank try a motorfactors, U bolts are used extensively on exhaust pipes.

Olley


----------



## dipsticks (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi

Could you use a flat drilled plated top and bottom and use threaded bar and nylock nuts top and bottom. Stainless steel strip should be obtainable from a local fabrication shop and SS thread bar, nut and washers in all sizes are available from Screwfix or most marine shops or chandlers.

Maybe an aesthetic problem but I wouldn't worry too much about the galvanic issue, most roofbars have non conductive covering.

Good luck


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Frank, if you're still searching I may be able to help ( only just seen this topic). Part of our product range are fastenings. I'll check it out when I'm back at work on Monday and get back to you

****


----------

